# Mid-West Fly Fishing Expo



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Shoeman, Esox and Knockoff
It was great meeting you guys at the show. My gut hurt from laughing at all your stories. :lol:

Shoeman I will definitely stop by your "summer home" in Newaygo this summer. Looking forward to hearing more of your fishing adventures.

Dryfly Dave, it was nice talking to you. Sorry about scaring off that guy when I told him you learned your trade in prison. :yikes:

BBT Steve, it was nice seeing you also. Good to hear you got at least a couple rides on your Harley during your southern trip.

I couldn't believe that I didn't get to any of the seminars this year. I arrived at the show a little later than I planned. Some of the ones I was interested in were already done.
Jim


----------

